
Show HN: Virtual Coffee Break app for working from home - evolvedlight
https://virtualcoffeebreak.app
======
evolvedlight
I made this as a YC SUS side project as it was difficult finding time to chat
with colleagues compared to in real life. This allows people to mark that they
are ready to have a break, rather than scheduling something in the calendar,
so can better work around people's schedules. Works nicely on a phone, as you
go and grab a tea and biscuit :)

Feel free to pop in and try it out in my room:
[https://virtualcoffeebreak.app/group/hello](https://virtualcoffeebreak.app/group/hello)

------
trollitarantula
Doesn't work in Safari

~~~
evolvedlight
Thanks - I'll take a look at why this is

